# TeslaFi - Should I keep TeslaFi Sleep mode enabled? It only sleeps when at home due to SentryMode being active.



## Morketh (Oct 30, 2019)

I have had TeslaFi sleep mode enabled for a couple months now and I have found an annoyance. 
The car never sleeps anywhere but my home because I have sentrymode enabled everywhere else. When the car is sleeping at home it is always plugged in. When I come out in the morning to drive my car I have to open the door or app in order to wake the car up because it will not unlock the charge port by pressing the button on the charger handle until the car is awake. I find this to be annoying and just want some confirmation that I don't need the car to sleep while at home. 
If I turn TeslaFi sleep mode off that means the car will NEVER sleep anywhere, ever. Is that okay?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Morketh said:


> If I turn TeslaFi sleep mode off that means the car will NEVER sleep anywhere, ever. Is that okay?


I'm doubting that the car will be hurt in any way due to lack of sleep, it just might cause unnecessary phantom drain. But why not just use Teslafi to schedule a wake up call to the car a little bit before you leave? It's one of the command options under controls, schedule, new.


----------



## Morketh (Oct 30, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> I'm doubting that the car will be hurt in any way due to lack of sleep, it just might cause unnecessary phantom drain. But why not just use Teslafi to schedule a wake up call to the car a little bit before you leave? It's one of the command options under controls, schedule, new.


well well well, I am going to check this out now, that will solve my problem!


----------

